# Sports Psych App



## Pedantix (Jan 5, 2012)

I have an Android phone and I love how you can download thousands of useless apps for free. Well recently I ran across one that's more than just a time wasting game. Its called "Sports Psych", and its free! It is filled with useful and intriguing articles about sports performance psychology ranging from mindfulness to imagery to excellence vs perfection and many more. 

The way it works is you read all the articles and then you answer a little questionnaire they have set up and it "figures out" what you need to work on the most. Then, depending on how you answered, it gives you four "programs", pretty much four 12-20 min long recordings to listen to that help with whatever it is you ended up with. Then it has a "Journal" portion where each day you record your training and how you felt about it, the intensity, your overall satisfaction, things like that, and it keeps track of how you are doing and evaluates your progress. 

It could definitely be improved in some areas, but compared to the millions of crap apps out there I think its nice to have one that gives you some insight and may be beneficial. Like I said, I downloaded it on the Android market, but it may also be available (or something similar) for other devices or even for the computer. 

Might be fun to play around with. Hope you enjoy! :uhyeah:


----------

